# Smoker travel container



## RustyKnight (Oct 11, 2012)

During the holidays last year, I picked up one of those large gift tins of popcorn. After emptying it I found my smoker fit just inside and I could seal the lid back on. I painted the outside of the tin so it didnt look like Christmas. I use a cork to plug the smoke outlet on the smoker then seal it in the tin can and no smoke comes out at all. I can immediately drive away without worrying about smoke, heat or fire. The fuel is extinguished by no air in the tin and I can relight the unused fuel next time I need it. I've been using this thing for over a year now


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Excellent idea!


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

I use an ammo can that is the same size as currently used for night vision goggles. Same size as a 50 cal box but taller.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I just pull some leave plug and set in my metal 5 gallon bucket


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

I haven't finished my "smoker hauler" but here is a picture of what I have so far. I plan to line it with aluminum flashing.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Big Gun...Others... The ammo can that you want to look for is called the Fat Fifty. Most common Military usage is for the .223 linked ammo. It does have other uses also. 

I have been using one for years. I have an open SUV, (Tahoe) and the fact that you can put it in the ammo can and in about two minutes the smoker will go out, and there is no odor is what I like about it. 

On E-Bay they go for about $15.00, and at Surplus Stores they sell for about $12.00.

cchoganjr


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I like the popcorn tin idea, but not for the popcorn! I use the fat ammo can. It fits two smokers, nose by nose. Yes, I've left a perfectly lit smoker on top of a hive and left the bee yard for somewhere else down the road. Same goes for hive tools.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Grant. Seemes like I plant a half dozen hive tools each year. I heard that someone made a recent study of hive tools, that were planted in Bee Yards, and other places, and found the germination percentage to be zero. If we could just get that percentage up, maybe someone invent a hive tool that would sprout and grow, there would be lots of hive tools.

cchoganjr


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

If we could just get that percentage up, maybe someone invent a hive tool that would sprout and grow, there would be lots of hive tools.

Think of the pollination contracts!


----------



## RustyKnight (Oct 11, 2012)

The ammo can sounds great and very sturdy. The popcorn tin works well for me. I drive a Suburban and as soon as the lid goes on all smoke and odor are sealed in. The fire goes out very rapidly. If I am moving from one yard to another and don't really want the smoker to go out I can put he can minus the lid on my roof rack (mine has high sides) and bungie it on. The can is deep enough I dont worry about tipping over.


----------



## RustyKnight (Oct 11, 2012)

Cool welding job and easy to access. I live in So Cal and smoking vehicles are not really welcomed here. I can just imagine going past a highway patrolman and explaining that my vehicle really did pass the smog test and that I was not going to set the underbrush on fire.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Mines not a fat fifty. I have a couple if those. This is the same size as a fifty but much taller.


----------



## DonShackelford (Jan 17, 2012)

I also use a metal bucket. I glued some scrap ceramic tiles to the inside bottom of it so I can set it in the trunk of my car and not worry about fire.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I use this: http://www.lowes.com/pd_195272-63872-6106_0__?productId=3473839&Ntt=garbage+cans

I got it for my wife to hold the ashes from our corn stove. The lid fits too tight for her to easily open or close.

It works great for the smoker. I keep all my fuel and matches in there when the smoker is cool. So, if forget anything I forget everything! The lid fits tight enough to be air-tight. I stuff some grass in the end of the smoker and then close the can up and it goes out quickly.

Tom


----------

